# Dual Boot does not work



## adripillo (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello, I i*n*stalled FreeBSD 9 on my computer. I have 2 disks: one has Windows XP and the main one has FreeBSD. When I installed FreeBSD, during the insta*l*lation it asked me, if I recall correctly, if I wanted to add it to the boot, so I chose Yes. But when I restart the computer the FreeBSD boot manager does not show me any option to choose the other disk with windows.

Can anyone help me please? Thanks.

I want to add something else, it does let me mount using


```
mount -t ntfs /dev/ada1s1 /mnt
```

but it does not let me mount using


```
mount -w -t ntfs /dev/ada1s1 /mnt
```

I can not write to it, I tried with ntfs-3g, forcing it with the hibernate option but it does not work.


```
# mount -t ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile /dev/ada1s1 /mnt
mount: /dev/ada1s1 : Operation not supported by device
```


----------

